# [MPC] Che formato è?

## koma

Ciao ho trovato alcuni brani musicali "amatoriali" ma non riesco ad ascoltarli. Sono in formato mpc cosa devo usare come player/codec oppure come posso convertirli?

----------

## zUgLiO

un formato del cavolo!!

usa :

```

media-plugins/xmms-musepack

      Latest version available: 0.99

      Latest version installed: 0.99

      Size of downloaded files: 195 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.uni-jena.de/~pfk/mpp/ http://corecodec.org/projects/mpc/

      Description: XMMS plugin to play audio files encoded with Andree Buschmann's encoder Musepack (mpc, mp+, mpp)

```

usa quelli masked,è meglio..gli altri a volte fanno crashare xmms

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> un formato del cavolo!

 

E' un formato di compressione lossless, ossia senza perdita di informazioni, da un file compresso puoi ricreare il file wav originale, cosa che invece con gli MP3 [formato lossy, ossia c'è perdita di informazioni] non avviene.

In linea teorica l'argomento è molto interessante, peccato ci siano troppi formati possibili e che non siano accttati da nessun lettore hardware...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*   un formato del cavolo! 
> 
> E' un formato di compressione lossless, ossia senza perdita di informazioni, da un file compresso puoi ricreare il file wav originale, cosa che invece con gli MP3 [formato lossy, ossia c'è perdita di informazioni] non avviene.
> 
> In linea teorica l'argomento è molto interessante, peccato ci siano troppi formati possibili e che non siano accttati da nessun lettore hardware...  

 

che rapporto di compressione hanno?

----------

## zUgLiO

Ho scritto formato del cavolo perchè purtroppo fino a poco tempo fa quel plugin non andava molto bene, e per ascoltare dei brani diventavo scemo..k3b non li supporta ancora purtroppo   :Sad: 

Non mi riferivo alle specifiche tecniche che neanche conosco e che mi sembrano invece molto interessanti.

----------

## GhePeU

mpc è lossy, è migliore dell'mp3 per metodo di codifica e algoritmi usati

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> mpc è lossy, è migliore dell'mp3 per metodo di codifica e algoritmi usati

 

Non lossless? Ops  :Embarassed:  Scusate l'imprecisione

----------

## phadron

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> mpc è lossy, è migliore dell'mp3 per metodo di codifica e algoritmi usati

 

concordo... moooolto migliore dell'mp3 l'MPC.   :Laughing:  

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Non lossless? Ops  Scusate l'imprecisione

 

Si é un lossy derivato da mp2, anche se con gli opportuni flag sembra che dia risultati acusticamente comparabili con i lossless.

Purtroppo non ha troppo supporto da parte di software e hardware (credo, tra l'altro, che sia coperto da copyright)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *phadron wrote:*   

> concordo... moooolto migliore dell'mp3 l'MPC.  

 

Usiamo ogg che almeno e' un formato aperto.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

da quello che so io gli mpc sono un progetto Open Source

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> da quello che so io gli mpc sono un progetto Open Source

 

Ho trovato in questa pagina:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bisogna tuttavia ricordare che, benché l'encoder MPC sia liberamente distribuito e totalmente gratuito, Buschmann ha incluso nel suo progetto originario alcune tecnologie coperte da brevetto. Queste le aziende interessate:
> 
> * Philips (filterbanks).
> ...

 

----------

## koma

WOW! da una domandina microscopica mi avete tirato fuori l'impossibile Grassie Grassie  :Wink: 

Cmq io ho una scheda audio a 6 canali collegata a 2 stereo e 2 amplificatori... mi rendo ben conto della differenza che passa da un mp3 a un ogg o un mpc  :Wink:  devo ammettere che è ben oltre alle mie aspettative  :Wink: 

----------

## dirac3000

giaà che ci siete.. sapete come trasformare uno (o più) file da mpc a mp3? Il mio problema sta nel metterli proprio in un lettore mp3 hardware, che come diceva deadhead no ne vuole proprio sapere di supportare altri formati che non siano mp3...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dirac3000 wrote:*   

> sapete come trasformare uno (o più) file da mpc a mp3?

 

Non mi pare di avere visto un converter cosi' in portage. Prova a cercare su surceforge

----------

## Truzzone

 *dirac3000 wrote:*   

> giaà che ci siete.. sapete come trasformare uno (o più) file da mpc a mp3? Il mio problema sta nel metterli proprio in un lettore mp3 hardware, che come diceva deadhead no ne vuole proprio sapere di supportare altri formati che non siano mp3...  

 

Soluzione 'sporca' ...   :Smile: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *dirac3000 wrote:*   

> giaà che ci siete.. sapete come trasformare uno (o più) file da mpc a mp3? 

 

Io uso il plugin di output di xmms che me li salva in formato wav e poi li converto in mp3,esiste anche una libreria che converte da mpc a wav, ma non ho trovato niente che converta da mpc a mp3.

----------

## zUgLiO

Credo che  Musepack-tools possa servire per convertire e gestire meglio i file *.mpc,ma non l'ho ancora emerso però..

----------

## ramstein

Allora...

ho un bel po' di musica in questo formato *.mpc (Musepack).

Ho letto qua e la' come farli andare su xmms, ma... piuttosto preferirei convertirli in mp3 o ancora meglio in ogg.

Qualcuno conosce qualche utility a tale scopo in portage?  :Smile: 

----------

## ramstein

scusate, dovevo prima cercare nel forum...

Era gia' stato trattato questo argomento qui

Sorry  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ramstein wrote:*   

> scusate, dovevo prima cercare nel forum...

 

Beh a tua parziale scusante va il fatto che quel thread é in inglese....

....tuttavia ci sarebbe questo in italiano  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ricordo a tutti che il "Quick Search" (ma anche la ricerca completa "All available") non fanno le ricerche nei vari forum nazionalizzati.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh a tua parziale scusante va il fatto che quel thread é in inglese....

 

Post mergiato

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Credo che  Musepack-tools possa servire per convertire e gestire meglio i file *.mpc,ma non l'ho ancora emerso però..

 

Io l'ho usto e ho creato questo script per convertire in mp3 (c'e' anche bisogno di lame)

```
#!/bin/sh

for file in "$PWD"/*.mpc

do

  name="${file%.mpc}"

  mppdec "$file" "$name".wav

  rm "$file"

  lame -h "$name".wav "$name".mp3

  rm "$name".wav

done
```

EDIT: elimina anche i file mpc e wav quindi meglio se vi fate una copia di quei file se qualcosa dovesse andare storto

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> EDIT: elimina anche i file mpc e wav quindi meglio se vi fate una copia di quei file se qualcosa dovesse andare storto

 

Oltretutto é sempre opportuno ricordare che la conversione tra formati con perdità di qualità é sempre dannosa per la qualità finale.... quindi se non si ha la fonte originaria é sempre bene mantenere una copia.

----------

## redmatrix

Io mi sono fatto uno scriptino bash per nautilus che mi converte gli mpc (mp+ mpp) in formato ogg, apri la cartella dove si trovano tali files, gli lanci lo script e tramite zenity compare una simpatica finestrella con una progress bar che indica il brano in fase di conversione.

Purtroppo è ancora un po' grezzo, ma funziona, se qualcuno è interessato mi faccia sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> se qualcuno è interessato mi faccia sapere 

 

Io non uso nautilus quindi non sono interessato, ma trovo comunque un bene condividere queste cose  :Razz: 

----------

## GhePeU

io eviterei per quanto possibile questo genere di conversioni, per quanto ogg sia buono, mpc è allo stesso livello e una conversione tra formati lossy comporta sempre perdita di qualità

inoltre, se qualche mese fa potevano esserci problemi per il software, attualmente esistono in portage le libmusepack, sui cui si appoggiano {bmp,xmms}-musepack, gst-plugins-musepack e pure xine-lib, il che significa che gli .mpc funzionano in beep-media-player, xmms e in tutti i player che usano gstreamer o xine

----------

## redmatrix

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io eviterei per quanto possibile questo genere di conversioni, per quanto ogg sia buono, mpc è allo stesso livello e una conversione tra formati lossy comporta sempre perdita di qualità 
> 
> 

 

Sono d'accordo con te, anche alcuni hacker del gruppo di sviluppo vorbis hanno sconsigliato (documentando) la conversione tra formati lossy.

Io cmq non ho esigenze "particolari" in termini di qualità, o comunque, preferisco avere la musica in formato ogg per diversi motivi più o meno personali a scapito di una esigua perdità di dettaglio.

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre, se qualche mese fa potevano esserci problemi per il software, attualmente esistono in portage le libmusepack, sui cui si appoggiano {bmp,xmms}-musepack, gst-plugins-musepack e pure xine-lib, il che significa che gli .mpc funzionano in beep-media-player, xmms e in tutti i player che usano gstreamer o xine
> 
> 

 

Uno dei motivi di cui parlavo poc'anzi riguarda proprio la futura disponibilità di questo codec visto che pare essere coperto almeno in parte da patents  :Sad: 

Per quanto riguarda lo script per nautilus, preferisco ripulirlo e terminarlo, tra qualche giorno lo uppo su qualche sito pubblico (ps: ho parecchi script di conversione anche per altri formati  :Wink:  )

----------

## mserri

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Non lossless? Ops  Scusate l'imprecisione 
> 
> Si é un lossy derivato da mp2, anche se con gli opportuni flag sembra che dia risultati acusticamente comparabili con i lossless.
> 
> Purtroppo non ha troppo supporto da parte di software e hardware (credo, tra l'altro, che sia coperto da copyright)

 

è un algoritmo ottimizzato per alti rapporti di qualità (dai 256Kb in su). Come formati compressi di tipo lossless l'unico che mi viene in mente è l'APE Monkey's Audio con un rapporto di compressione di circa 1/2  :Rolling Eyes:  .

M.

----------

## xchris

a vedere dal sito e' 1:2 non 1:10...

stanno cmq lavorando su linuzzo... vedremo  :Smile: 

EDIT: mi sono rimbambito o hai modificato il post poco prima che postassi  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> a vedere dal sito e' 1:2 non 1:10...

 

Il che lo renderebbe forse leggermente migliore di flac. Ma continuerei ad appoggiare flac.

Per tornare IT, qualcuno sa se esistono lettori portatili che supportano mpc?

----------

## mserri

 *xchris wrote:*   

> a vedere dal sito e' 1:2 non 1:10...
> 
> stanno cmq lavorando su linuzzo... vedremo 
> 
> EDIT: mi sono rimbambito o hai modificato il post poco prima che postassi 

 

avevo sbagliato a scrivere... cmq se lo leggi come binario non ho sbagliato di tanto   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

